# instalar de Teamviewer version 9

## SpainLinux

hola todos/as

ya tengo instalado teamviewer version 8.

 no quiero desde ./configure, make y make install.... 

 prefiero que nueva version de teamviewer en portage de gentoo

¿como hacer solucion?

muchas gracias

un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

Es simple: 

```
emerge teamviewer
```

Necesitaras modificar package.license. También necesitaras añadir paquetes en package.accept_keywords o pasarte completamente a la rama de pruebas (variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS).

Lo que necesites te saldrá en pantalla al ejecutar emerge.

Edito: Ahora que veo el título. En portage sólo están las versiones 7 y 8. Si quieres intentarlo con overlays aquí tienes algunos posibles: http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-misc/teamviewer

----------

## SpainLinux

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¡Hola!
> 
> Es simple: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

....

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891::ROKO__

 * teamviewer-9.0.27891.deb SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking teamviewer-9.0.27891.deb to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work

>>> Unpacking data.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work/opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work/opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work/opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891

>>> Install teamviewer-9.0.27891 into /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/image/ category net-misc

!!! doexe: script/teamviewer_desktop does not exist

 * ERROR: net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891::ROKO__ failed (install phase):

 *   doexe failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891::ROKO__'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891::ROKO__'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work/opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work/opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin'

 * QA Notice: file does not exist:

 * 

 *      doexe: script/teamviewer_desktop does not exist

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891:

 * ERROR: net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891::ROKO__ failed (install phase):

 *   doexe failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891::ROKO__'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891::ROKO__'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work/opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.27891/work/opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin'

falta archivo... algo ?? ....

----------

## quilosaq

El ebuild del overlay está mal. Lo he modificado un poco y parece que funciona. Está en http://pastebin.com/6VC9BvJk

Sin garantia ninguna.

----------

